# Crushed walnut?



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I am thinking about trying crushed walnut as bedding for my mice. First and foremost, is it safe? I'd like to know if anyone else has tried it and if so, their thoughts. I love it for birds and reptiles. It is easy to sift clumps of urine and feces out of this bedding with them. I think the mice might also enjoy burrowing and playing in it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It is safe, but verrry expensive!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, you are definitely right about the expensive part...

Have you tried it?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I gave some to my mice in a pinch once, I used to use it for the parrots (now I just use newspaper, works the same, doesn't cost a thing! lol). They chew it and dig in it, it's great fun. 

If you're interested in that, you can also try cocoa fiber. It's nice and soft and a bit more affordable.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool, thanks!

I agree, I prefer newspaper for my boy at home but the walnut is great for the smaller birds we have at work. I've tried the cocoa fiber before for the mice. I like it but it is actually more expensive at my store.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can find it online for gardening much cheaper than at the pet store. It's still way more expensive than paper or wood shavings though.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Ah yes. Didn't think of that! Thanks!


----------

